# My adoption story! <3



## bella121009

When i was 16 i found out i was pregnant with a babygirl. Im now 19. i was still in high school and goin through alot. when i heard my babys heart beat for the first time i could never ever think about aborting her. When i was about 4 months pregnant her father was put in jail for a year. I was homeless and poor. I knew i could not take care of her. When i was 7 months pregnant i decided adoption. My heart ached for months knowing that i wouldnt have my daughter but i had to do what was best for her not what i wanted. My babygirl means the world to me and i love her with all my heart and her adopted family, there amazing people. I would never reconsider adoption for my daughter because she'll have the life i could never give her. When it come to a baby its not about what you want its about whats best for your child. And if you cant support your child and give your child a could life consider open adoption :) Best thing i ever did. she has twice the love twice the support and twice the people to be there for her. i get pictures every month i see her when ever i want to and i keep in contact all the time. i wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## Donna35

You've done a truly amazing thing for your little girl hun xxx


----------



## calm

It sounds a very positive adoption story, and lovely that you can have so much contact, you have been very brave XXXX


----------



## sun

I was given up for adoption by a very young mother. 
Even though it was a closed adoption (no contact, records closed) I am so thankful that she was able to make such a difficult decision at such a young age. Thanks for sharing your story! :hugs:


----------



## Eleanor ace

:hugs: what a strong and kind thing to do. It sounds like your baby will have a wonderful life :hugs:


----------



## Roembke88

You are a wonderful mother for putting your child first before yourself... That would be the hardest thing to do ever...


----------



## Babbs34543

Wonderful strong women/mother :)


----------



## CafeRed

Thank you for sharing your story. It's obvious you love your daughter so very much. May God bless you in the days ahead.


----------

